# Pierre Couture



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Sympathie ! Dommage un vrai bon mod.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

R.I.P Pierre,

I spoke with him here and there on here and always was a straight shooter.He even gave me some infractions..lol...All the best for his family and friends....


----------



## Zkogut (Jul 22, 2016)

How did he die?


----------

